# Monster buck!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a picture of the new world record whitetail. It was taken by the
cousin of a co-worker's sister's, uncle's, best friend's, son-in-law's cousin. 
Reportedly it will score 603 1/8 by B&C standard and was shot in Smith County.
Supposedly, this deer had killed a bull, two farmhands, thirteen illegal immigrants and six hunters in the last two weeks alone. They said he was in a fierce fight with Bigfoot when he was shot.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice thought the rack would be bigger though!!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

small body for such a huge rack lol.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bet he could fly too! :!


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW 603"? There is no way that rack is an inch over 450"


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Retouched photo.
No such thing.
Been around before.
Sorry ! !
...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

JIG said:


> Bet he could fly too! :!


He was a senior memeber of "The Santa Sleigh Team"!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Lewis said:


> It was taken by the
> cousin of a co-worker's sister's, uncle's, best friend's, son-in-law's cousin.


Hey that's my friends neighbors cousin, twice removed ex brother in law's brothers Uncle.  LOL


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I've seen that buck before. Roger Clemons was feeding it in his back yard.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

reel said:


> Retouched photo.
> No such thing.
> Been around before.
> Sorry ! !
> ...


Bull Crap! It's real! That thing is a punk compared to the ones we see when we hunt the Great Swamp Erie Grizzleys on our fly in trips to the Western Basin. 
Me and Bill Clinton, just ask him he'll tell ya the truth.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! The spread on those antlers is almost equal to my wife's, brother's, sister in law's father's cousin's pet elephant's ear's when they are fully extended for high altitude flights..................and I ain't kidd'n!


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, I don't think that rack would fit on Het's "Amish ATV"!!  That one-liner still cracks me up!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

It seems that everyone on here knows someone who is related to the person who shot the deer. Small world!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

man id let that one walk whats wrong with that guy. that looks like a management buck to me. get those small ones outta the herd. that pip squeek looks like a freakin west va. deer.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol this thread delivers


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Funny thing, it's not a buck....but one of those antlered Ohio "does" everyone talks about from time to time.. Her "a$$" has 90# of lead in it to off set that rack and help her walk up right.... Also her butt is all that 99.99% of the hunters that ever saw of her leaving the area they were hunting..... Sure is a great pic. of her tho..............


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

reel said:


> Retouched photo.
> No such thing.
> Been around before.
> Sorry ! !
> ...


Reeeeeeaaaaaaaallly!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Cant believe someone shot that......Just last week I let that one pass, waitin on a real trophy  !!!!!!


----------



## Mad Momma (Nov 6, 2013)

Truly, if anyone knows of the origination of this picture, please let me know. The man in the back ground owes a significant amount of child support and I would like to know where to find him. If you do know and do not want to contact me, please contact the Arkansas Dept. of Child Support Enforcement. His name is Jaimie Robinson.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This picture and other variations has made it&#8217;s rounds all over the internet for the last 5-6 years. I don&#8217;t know where it originated from, but I was thinking the first place I saw it was ArcheryTalk. But it&#8217;s been so long I could be wrong.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Anyone else notice that the dude in the picture with the deer looks like a freaking serial killer?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Mad Momma said:


> Truly, if anyone knows of the origination of this picture, please let me know. The man in the back ground owes a significant amount of child support and I would like to know where to find him. If you do know and do not want to contact me, please contact the Arkansas Dept. of Child Support Enforcement. His name is Jaimie Robinson.


Anyway Mad Momma, Welcome to OGF!!! Looks like you've been doing some hunting too.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Mad Momma said:


> Truly, if anyone knows of the origination of this picture, please let me know. The man in the back ground owes a significant amount of child support and I would like to know where to find him. If you do know and do not want to contact me, please contact the Arkansas Dept. of Child Support Enforcement. His name is Jaimie Robinson.


is that chew Darleen?! how'd you find me here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> This picture and other variations has made its rounds all over the internet for the last 5-6 years. I dont know where it originated from, but I was thinking the first place I saw it was ArcheryTalk. But its been so long I could be wrong.


Yeah, I saw it about 5 years ago on the Mathews forum. As soon as I saw the thread title I thought it might be the same pic and, lo and behold, it is! That post claimed the deer came from Kansas, though.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

now that right thar is funny


----------



## Jake2013 (Nov 16, 2013)

I seen buck when I was in stand but passed on it. Lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Black crappie.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

That's a nice looking non-typical. I actually have my eye on this typical I seen in a field last night........


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

They shot my reindeer!!!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

BuckBlocker said:


> That's a nice looking non-typical. I actually have my eye on this typical I seen in a field last night........
> View attachment 86781


those look like gill rakers not antlers.

- Soylent green, nuff said.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> Bull Crap! It's real! That thing is a punk compared to the ones we see when we hunt the Great Swamp Erie Grizzleys on our fly in trips to the Western Basin.
> Me and Bill Clinton, just ask him he'll tell ya the truth.


Bill Clinton really gets around... just last September, he accompanied my half cousin on a hunt for the extremely rare, speckled razorback quailmoose through the deep, dark jungles of Bergholz Oh. The hunt was mostly unsuccessful though. Rumor has it, the Beard trimming, Amish Mafia has them almost extinct... true story.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

